# Copy of visa Cancellation



## jared_cute12 (Dec 12, 2014)

Please help me. Im here at UAE. I need a copy of my cancellation for my new employment, but my previous employer didnt gave me a copy. Is there any website of establishment that I can get my copy of cancellation? Please help me.... I need it urgent. Also I only have 3 days to go to work for this one. I was cancelled last Nov. 15 2014, so my 1 month is going to over this 15 of Dec. what can i do?


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Suggest you move to the Dubai Forum*



jared_cute12 said:


> Please help me. Im here at UAE. I need a copy of my cancellation for my new employment, but my previous employer didnt gave me a copy. Is there any website of establishment that I can get my copy of cancellation? Please help me.... I need it urgent. Also I only have 3 days to go to work for this one. I was cancelled last Nov. 15 2014, so my 1 month is going to over this 15 of Dec. what can i do?


jared_cute12, I get the impression that you are in the wrong section of the Expat Forum. Your profile doesn't specify where you're from but you mention being in the UAE. As this is the Philippine Section, I doubt if members reading this section will be able to help you. Maybe you should consider posting this query on the Dubai forum. You'll find it under 'Expat Country Forums' on the top tool bar.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Missing so much information*



jared_cute12 said:


> Please help me. Im here at UAE. I need a copy of my cancellation for my new employment, but my previous employer didnt gave me a copy. Is there any website of establishment that I can get my copy of cancellation? Please help me.... I need it urgent. Also I only have 3 days to go to work for this one. I was cancelled last Nov. 15 2014, so my 1 month is going to over this 15 of Dec. what can i do?


So much missing information, what country are you a citizen of and where were you working before, going to give some short cuts:

FAQs on AEP

Home

If it deals with work your probably need to contact the Philippine Consulate at your current location or your previous employer. Most of the people on this forum (Philippine forum) well we don't work here, retired and aren't allowed to work here without great hassle and working permits, best to post your question on the UAE. Middle Easter, Dubai? forum board. Good luck in finding your answer. 

Doesn't sound like your from the Philippine's though if you were, you'd know that online copies of things, well........this place is not that organized or up to speed, really behind the times, most of the government offices aren't even linked by computer...Lol.


----------



## jared_cute12 (Dec 12, 2014)

sorry.. Thank you


----------

